# Anejo vs Opus X



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

*Arturo Fuente Anejo* _vs_ *Arturo Fuente Opus X*

We all know of the infamous high roller Opus X cigars, but I don't hear the Anejo line mentioned nearly as much. I wonder why this is? I've only had 1 Opus X and 1 Anejo since I've been smoking, and I really liked the Anejo better. They both have the same binder and filler, except the Anejo sports a dark maduro wrapper aged in congnac barrels for an extra kick. Just seeing that Anejo cigar with its gold/red/white band and a nice cedar sleeve with a red sink band at the bottom on that dark maduro wrapper, gets my mouth watering.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I love the Anejo Shark. I wish I had more of them.


----------



## Criminal (Jun 7, 2009)

If offered a choice between smoking one or the other, I would always choose the Anejo. It is the more hearty smoke and has a great flavor. I have more trouble finding Anejos than Opus.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Anejo by a mile!


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Cypress said:


> I love the Anejo Shark. I wish I had more of them.


Same. Only problem is they don't come cedar wrapped! Although they are the perfect size.

There is a size slightly bigger that comes cedar wrapped.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Cypress said:


> I love the Anejo Shark. I wish I had more of them.


I think I may have some.
What do you have? nudge nudge wink wink know what I mean know what I mean

Ok, this could work. I have what I think are a bunch of anejo's.....77's, 46's, whatever they are called.
I would love to own some Opus Petite Lanceros and some Opus #2's 
Since I seem to be the only person that prefers Opus over Anejo perhaps we can work something out.

OR

maybe I should smoke some anejos. I havenet smoked one for a year or so.

Just a thought.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Criminal said:


> If offered a choice between smoking one or the other, I would always choose the Anejo. It is the more hearty smoke and has a great flavor. I have more trouble finding Anejos than Opus.


Anejos are more elusive than the elusive Opus X! They are only released around Christmas time and Fathers day.

Funny how these pricey cigars are much cheaper in B&M's than online. I paid $24.00 for an Anejo and an Opus X for my Uncle for Christmas last year. Half the price of the online retailers.

Thats when I was getting back into cigars. Was looking to get my Uncle a Padron 1926 40th Anniversary Maduro, and the kid in the shop highly recommended either of them over the Padron, and you could get both for less than 1 Padron. So I picked those two.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

I may be posting a few cigar battles more. Maybe 1 a day. Any ideas for other ones?

One I really want to know is Benchmades by Don Pepin Garcia vs Fumadores by Don Pepin Garcia.

Can probably think of a few other similar cigars. CAO Italia vs CAO Brazilia.


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

I have yet to have an Anejo, I do have one in my humidor though. Whenever I smoke it, I'll come back to this post and answer!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Anejo Shark is actually my favorite NC. All I've ever been told is that it's Anejo, which is released _only _around Christmas and that Opus has a Fathers Day _and _Christmas release. Also, that Anejo is produced in far less numbers than Opus.

Regardless, no way on gods earth am I paying $30 for a Shark!


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Can never have enough sharks!


----------



## Les Paul (Jul 20, 2008)

IMO, Opus X by a mile. All the Anejo's I've had have been very average, IMO. I've had some Opus X that have been out of this world good.


----------



## Criminal (Jun 7, 2009)

Of course, its always good to have a little of both...


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Criminal said:


> Of course, its always good to have a little of both...


I HATE YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!

haha, is that really all yours? Awesome man. I would feel like I'd died and gone to heaven.


----------



## Criminal (Jun 7, 2009)

Those are all the Anejos I have, but only about half the Opus. There is a humidor pic on another thread with all of the Opus. I think I'm up to round 60 or so.


----------



## CAJoe (Jan 14, 2008)

Anejo 50 is one of my favorites. I had an Opus X the other day that literally made me sick, not a nic high, but sick. I had to take a nap to stop from feeling queezy. I am not sure what it was but it did the same to the guy that owns the cigar shop I got it from. I will stay away from the Opus X for awhile.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Criminal said:


> Those are all the Anejos I have, but only about half the Opus. There is a humidor pic on another thread with all of the Opus. I think I'm up to round 60 or so.


Got any Sharks? How much they retailing for now? Can't find any prices online that seem reasonable. Like I said earlier, they were cheap in my local shop.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

BTW, it is incorrect to say both Opus X and Anejo have the same filler and binder. While the blends are a closely held secret, they are NOT the same. The Anejo is rumored to have a blend that consists of a mix of Opus X, Hemingway, and Don Carlos blends.


----------



## Criminal (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm down to my last two sharks, but the price tag on them says $15.99, and I believe I got them from a local shop. That store only gets one or two boxes a year (around the holidays), and no one seems to appreciate what a bargain that is.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Puffin Fresh said:


> BTW, it is incorrect to say both Opus X and Anejo have the same filler and binder. While the blends are a closely held secret, they are NOT the same. The Anejo is rumored to have a blend that consists of a mix of Opus X, Hemingway, and Don Carlos blends.


Every source I have found say it is the same identical filler and binder, with a different wrapper.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Criminal said:


> I'm down to my last two sharks, but the price tag on them says $15.99, and I believe I got them from a local shop. That store only gets one or two boxes a year (around the holidays), and no one seems to appreciate what a bargain that is.


That is about what I paid for the one I got for my Uncle. It may have been the shark, didn't have a cedar wrap.

Was around $25.00 for the Anejo and the Opus X.

I will have to keep an eye out this November for them.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Puffin Fresh said:


> BTW, it is incorrect to say both Opus X and Anejo have the same filler and binder. While the blends are a closely held secret, they are NOT the same. The Anejo is rumored to have a blend that consists of a mix of Opus X, Hemingway, and Don Carlos blends.


The sources on google seem mixed when I search Arturo Fuente Anejo.

Arturo Fuente Anejo No. 55 | The Cigar Spy

That source supports what you say.

http://www.cigar.com/cigars/viewcigar.asp?brand=326

This source supports what I said.

Who knows though! It really tastes similar to the Opus X. Similar, but not the same. I find the Anejo more flavorful and potent.

http://www.numtopia.com/terry/blog/archives/2005/09/arturo_fuente_a.cfm

Another source that says what I said.

http://cigarfan.wordpress.com/2008/04/12/arturo-fuente-aejo-no-48/

Another supports what you said.

http://www.************.com/2009/01/01/guest-review-arturo-fuente-anejo-the-shark/

Another source that says what I said.

It just goes on and on. haha.


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

I've had both but sadly too far apart to really be able to judge which was better. I had the Anejo most recently and it was a good smoke, though for the normal retail price not great enough to want to buy more. Got the Anejo through a Holt's sampler so it eased the cost dramatically.


Rev.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Nickerson said:


> The sources on google seem mixed when I search Arturo Fuente Anejo.
> 
> Arturo Fuente Anejo No. 55 | The Cigar Spy
> 
> ...


I like this site.. Vitolas - Arturo Fuente/AÃ±ejo

Anyway, what's up with that last link you posted? Is it ***** or something?

BTW, food for thought... If the anejo is a maduro Opus X, then why do they also make maduro Opus X's for special release?

Vitolas - Rare Arturo Fuente Cigars/AÃ±ejo wrapped Opus X cigars

Vitolas - Rare Arturo Fuente Cigars/Opus X Maduro Robusto

Vitolas - Rare Arturo Fuente Cigars/Opus X El Escorpion Maduro

:smoke2:


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Nickerson said:


> *Arturo Fuente Anejo* _vs_ *Arturo Fuente Opus X*
> 
> We all know of the infamous high roller Opus X cigars, but I don't hear the Anejo line mentioned nearly as much. I wonder why this is? I've only had 1 Opus X and 1 Anejo since I've been smoking, and I really liked the Anejo better. They both have the same binder and filler, except the Anejo sports a dark maduro wrapper aged in congnac barrels for an extra kick. Just seeing that Anejo cigar with its gold/red/white band and a nice cedar sleeve with a red sink band at the bottom on that dark maduro wrapper, gets my mouth watering.


They are both aged in a Cognac barrel, but the Opus is a Rosado Wrapper and the Anejo has Connecticut Broad Leaf Wrapper. They are both well made, but I don't care for Anejo. Love the Opus. Don't like Connecticut Broad Leaf. Love Opus Maduro though.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

anejo by a landslide... its much more complex and rich... i like the opus but i find them kind of one dimentional... every time i smoke an anejo i kow its going to be special...
ben


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I just like Opus better as I have had in the last 10 years probably about 40 of them,,,certainly not a lot by some people but at least a number where I can judge as to what I like better. I have probably had at least 20 Sharks,,,and while it is a good cigar the Opus is my favorite cigar bar none.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

I like Opus much better. After two years in the box they are downright incredible.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Anejo - But only the Shark.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I think they are both overrated but will go with the Anejo over the Opus.


----------



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

I love both, but I had only had few Anejos, somehow they are more rare were I live, Opus X, every were


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

tx_tuff said:


> I think they are both overrated but will go with the Anejo over the Opus.


Kinda feel the same. They are great cigars, but the way people hype them up seems like they would be the greatest cigar ever made. If they are worth the money or not, I'm not sure. Quality comes at a price. They are great cigars, but worth that much? Not sure.

There are plenty of other cigars out there at much better values.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

By the way, Here is Shark City.


----------



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> By the way, Here is Shark City.


Sell some :ask:


----------



## ribletman (Jun 30, 2009)

I last had an Opus X cigar in the 90's, and can not remember what I thought at the time other than good, but awfully pricey. I also guess that they are somewhat better today than then, since the Fuente's have been growing their fields for longer perfecting the methodology.

My plan has been to acquire a few Opus X and Anejo's. The stalemate of the poll shows that is a good plan.


----------



## MattB (May 28, 2009)

Opus is catching up, I have been thinking about this a lot since the post, and my conclusion has to be - I like both just depends on which I'm in the mood for


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

I'll take the Opus X as number one. It is like having a favorite son. You love them both


----------



## buckwylde (Jun 25, 2009)

Opus by a close margin. In my opinion it is one of the top three cigars ever blended. Especially aged a year or better...it is damn near perfection!


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

I thinks its interesting that even though the opus and anejo lines are so similar the box for the opus are super heavy duty where as the anejo are just the typical quality used for their don carlos and hemmingway lines, nothing too special. Anejo gets my vote.


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

I tried the Anejo last week sometime. I thought it was an okay cigar. I'd probably smoke one again though. 

But right now, the Opus X wins by a longshot in my book.


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

Talk about stumbling on to treasure. 

If I remember right the Anejo' was made because most of the Opus X wrapper was destroyed in a hurricane. 

Now it seems to be in more demand than the Opus X.

I like them both. I just think that they are just way overpriced. I usually get 4 or 5 of each every year.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Nickerson said:


> Kinda feel the same. They are great cigars, but the way people hype them up seems like they would be the greatest cigar ever made. If they are worth the money or not, I'm not sure. Quality comes at a price. They are great cigars, but worth that much? Not sure.
> 
> There are plenty of other cigars out there at much better values.


I am with both of you. I always have 3 or 4 in the box and I do enjoy them, but for $15-$20/stick, there are a lot of other options. Maybe I don't have the palete yet. They are definitely enjoyable, but I can get others for almost half that I enjoy just as much. That being said, I always have some - it much be a status thing in the back of my mind...

Never had a anejo, but I'll keep my eye out for them at the 1 B&M that carries the broad AF line near me. They have the DC maximus that was ~$15/stick and I passed yesterday thinking that was too much. That was a mistake since I have never had that either. Next time I will put one on the tray.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

ezmoney5150 said:


> Talk about stumbling on to treasure.
> 
> If I remember right the Anejo' was made because most of the Opus X wrapper was destroyed in a hurricane.
> 
> ...


What I saw on line about the Anejo filler and biner was that it was a combination of opus x, Don Carlos and hemming way.


----------

